# UZBEKISTAN | Railways



## UztoUS (Nov 13, 2018)

Electric locomotives handed over to Uzbekistan Railways

UZBEKISTAN: Two 3ES5K Yermak three-section 25 kV 50 Hz electric locomotives built at Transmashholding’s Novocherkassk plant in Russia were handed over to Uzbek national railway UTY on November 22.

The 9·2 MW locomotives ordered in mid-2018 are intended to enable UTY to operate heavier trains in mountainous areas.

The NEVZ plant supplied VL60K and VL80S freight locomotives to Uzbekistan in the 1980s, and 10 TEP70BS diesel passenger locomotives were delivered by TMH’s Kolomna factory in 2007-12.


----------

